# What's "too" tactical?



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

Listening to some pod casts and a topic about blending in during a SHTF while bugging out or foraging supplies/resources in or on your way out of the community. "Don't look like the prepared or armed one, too much camo or Molle paints you as potential goody bag for those lacking. Neutral everyday (sturdy)clothes I always wear. But I like my Molle. The packs I started with and are good, usually are mossy oak or real tree (Wally World). 
Should I just rattle can em black?









James 1:22


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Look up Mall ninja read the article and try not to become one!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That or put an outer covering over it to disguise it if you feel that is appropriate. You may want White in winter. Or bright bluie to blend in with the sheepole. White can be done with a bed sheet. Nylon sleeping bags covers may be adapted to your bag for a different look. Movement at night could possible make your movements less noticeable. Just a few thoughts. Hard to bug out with nothing unless you can reach prepositions supplies at the end of each day.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Geez ...

I've got a GHB in my truck and the families vehicles. It is more than stocked to get me back home or to my alternative location and to defend and survive. Either way it is a GHB, I do not own a BOB. I am amazed that the first step in prepping is always to get a BOB. Say what? .... everyone is going to be wondering around with a back pack on their backs? Going where?

To bug out ... one must have a place to go. Or else he/she is just wondering aimlessly around in the woods, desert, about town, or the roadways in unfamiliar territory ... both logistical and survival disadvantaged. Not I, says A Watchman.
Kinda like being all dressed up and no party to go to huh?


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

Geez, Watch
You are sounding like a snob. 
From Hathcocks intro thread. 
Good stuff though. SMH. Why not a BOB? It's simple grab and go in this whole "end of the world survivalist" fantasy. Bags are a good thing. Make a BOL anywhere you need to, or be a little more comfortable than the next guy. That's my thought on BOB. But I'm green here. Your comment got me thinking though on having a place to go. ThX Watch. Was just gonna hide in my closet with all my prep. 


James 1:22


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> View attachment 30994


You have matching pumps to go with that?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

NobleSKS said:


> Listening to some pod casts and a topic about blending in during a SHTF while bugging out or foraging supplies/resources in or on your way out of the community. "Don't look like the prepared or armed one, too much camo or Molle paints you as potential goody bag for those lacking. Neutral everyday (sturdy)clothes I always wear. But I like my Molle. The packs I started with and are good, usually are mossy oak or real tree (Wally World).
> Should I just rattle can em black?
> 
> James 1:22


In a SHTF scenario, are you worried someone will see your tacticool bag and say he might have some cool stuff...so they target you? I'd think that it could also send a message of, maybe that guy has some training, so let me pick another unsuspecting person with stuff in a back pack.

In a SHTF situation, when you start getting targeted for take down because you have supplies....it will be because you appear weak and lacking of situational awareness....or because you are weak and lacking situational awareness.

You notice that wolves snap at each other and snarl, and bite each other once they get their intended victim in the position they want it in. That lets all the other wolves know...don't mess with me...I'm getting mine....

Now if only that sorry little goat could snap, snarl, and bite too...it might even had made it out of my little story unscathed....The smart little Husky did....cause he snarled and bit and and he had on a coat that made him look wolf-ish...Poor goat, with his silly goat haired sweater and beard.....trying to act like a wolf...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

camel923 said:


> you have matching pumps to go with that?


fmp's


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

LOL, love it OldGuy. But STINKIN goats givin me friggn nightmares after that PNW hiker I read about the other day. Not worried bout being a victim. I'm a soldier. Just filtering all this info out there. 


James 1:22


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Anything one would call "tactical" has already sailed past the point of no return. Black makes lousy camouflage.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Geez ...
> 
> I've got a GHB in my truck and the families vehicles. It is more than stocked to get me back home or to my alternative location and to defend and survive. Either way it is a GHB, I do not own a BOB. I am amazed that the first step in prepping is always to get a BOB. Say what? .... everyone is going to be wondering around with a back pack on their backs? Going where?
> 
> ...


I have at least one place to go here in Texas. It's about an hour drive and I have no clue how long on the hoof. But, that will be a last resort. I'm getting too old for that :vs_poop:.


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> You have matching pumps to go with that?


Find a size in 14 I'll sport em for a laugh.

James 1:22


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> .......In a SHTF situation, when you start getting targeted for take down because you have supplies..............


You only become a target when the knowledge of your supplies becomes compromised. This includes telling everyone about your stash _before _SHTF. The best plan is to not let anyone know from the git-go. Then you can just sit back and watch everyone else kill each other over half a stale Snickers bar.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh, and you guys and gals that snore? Good luck not being found when trying to sleep. Yup, that would include me.


----------



## NobleSKS (Nov 14, 2016)

Can you camo a CPAP? Or would that make you a target, being "to tactical"?


James 1:22


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The guy who got me interested in the AR platform decided he needed to have lot's of gadgets. His rifle was so heavy he could barely hold it. THAT'S taticool.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

NobleSKS said:


> Find a size in 14 I'll sport em for a laugh.


Damn...with a size 14 foot, you won't be wanting to wear those in a trailer. My Mom sold Mary Kay, and a big 400 lb woman came to our double wide...first thing she did was bend the metal front steps up to the deck...I mean permanently bent them...the she had a seat in the kitchen chair and leaned back sending both back legs of the chair down through the particle board floor in the dining room....which put her right through the thin paneling wall, taking out a 2x3 stud...and dumped her into my bedroom.

With the surface area of a typical stiletto heal and those 14 boats....it be like aerating the yard with golf spikes.... THat'd be funny....any who...now back to regular programming schedule.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NobleSKS said:


> Can you camo a CPAP? Or would that make you a target, being "to tactical"?
> 
> James 1:22


CPAP out in the wilderness with no power, that should work. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

inceptor said:


> CPAP out in the wilderness with no power, that should work. :vs_smirk:


I'm not in the wilderness, but one use for my solar generator is to run my CPAP when there is no power. I just don't want to go back to sleeping without one... even during SHTF. Does that make me a hard core prepper, when you go so far as to prep for a comfortable sleep?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just cover whatever you have with the ole black garbage bag. Urban camo.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

******* said:


> I'm not in the wilderness, but one use for my solar generator is to run my CPAP when there is no power. I just don't want to go back to sleeping without one... even during SHTF. Does that make me a hard core prepper, when you go so far as to prep for a comfortable sleep?


I just got a new one. I need to find out if it can run battery powered.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

******* said:


> I'm not in the wilderness, but one use for my solar generator is to run my CPAP when there is no power. I just don't want to go back to sleeping without one... even during SHTF. Does that make me a hard core prepper, when you go so far as to prep for a comfortable sleep?


Oh, not at all. It is much better to have one than not to. I never slept so well before I got mine. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> In a SHTF situation, when you start getting targeted for take down because you have supplies....it will be because you appear weak and lacking of situational awareness....or because you are weak and lacking situational awareness.


I expect it will evolve in stages. Initially, especially in a city, the weak and unaware will be targeted first.

A couple of weeks later when people are getting really desperate for food/supplies then the smarter predators will be looking for those victims that have something of value to steal. At that point you don't want to be seen as the "tacticool" guy. You want to be seen as the average suffering joe that is slowly starving along with the rest of the sheeple and has little of value. You want to be overlooked as insignificant if at all possible.

Looking tough and openly sporting high end weapons won't be of much help when you become a high value target; someone could decide to pop a round in your head at 100 yards when you step into your backyard. If folks have several other people that help to protect the property that may help, but most folks won't be in that position.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Anything one would call "tactical" has already sailed past the point of no return. Black makes lousy camouflage.


Yes black sucks. If your not on a SWAT team then avoid it. I saw a video comparing different camouflage colors and black in grass and a woodland environment. Out of all of them black sucked the most. Your eyes pick up on it immediately.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

NobleSKS said:


> Listening to some pod casts and a topic about blending in during a SHTF while bugging out or foraging supplies/resources in or on your way out of the community. "Don't look like the prepared or armed one, too much camo or Molle paints you as potential goody bag for those lacking. Neutral everyday (sturdy)clothes I always wear. But I like my Molle. The packs I started with and are good, usually are mossy oak or real tree (Wally World).
> Should I just rattle can em black?
> 
> 
> ...


MOLLE is good, I like it too. Even at Walmart a lot of the bags have it on it. Depending where you live may help you dictate what type/color of bag you want. I would not go with colors like blue or red or what ever. Stick with earth tones if you don't want camouflage. I assume you would be leaving a city. It wont take that long to leave the urban area and once you get into a rural area you want to be able to blend in. My personal opinion in this day and age earth tone clothing and equipment will suffice for both urban and rural areas. Heck, in todays age camouflage is popular so it would not be wrong to have some camouflage. If you don't want camouflage or earth tone clothing then at least carry it in your bag so that once you leave the urban area you can change into earth tone clothing so you can blend in.

As far as the bag in the picture, there is nothing wrong with the colors. A perfect blend in my opinion. Looks non threatening civilian to me. Maybe just a little to small for a BOB for my taste. It would probably make a good truck/vehicle bag though. Try to avoid black. In an rural area black will stand out and will make you a target. It is not a good camouflage.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I beg to differ on a point. For urban use, black is not always bad. Depending on the environment, black often blends in.
Example: in my area, black or dark brown packs, satchels, briefcases, etc are the norm. It's a business thing. I would stand out more if I had a colored "book bag/backpack" especially at my age. So for me, and others around me, black pants, black shoes, and a black bag of some sort, even with mills attachments, is not out of the ordinary. I would look like any other dumbass professional, wandering around looking for a place to plug in my iPad.

Until I got the hell out of that area....then I go back to looking like every other poor ******* Ozarks dweller. Besides, no one suspects an old fat guy with gray hair to be tactical. 
I am an operator:
I operate chainsaws, brushhogs, splitting mauls, fence stretchers, agricultural implements, and I've even been known to operate on livestock testicles. 
And once I'm out of the city, that's the way I dress. 

Blend to your environment.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I can only speak for my trade--people know nothing about knives.

I carry a folding TOPS Mil-Spie 3.5T, brown handle, black blade. Best EDC ever made. Yes, I've owned folders in the 800 dollar range because as a salesman, I get them wholesale. But nothing beats cobalt steel.

For a BOB, I have two TOPS C.A.T. tanto versions, one for me and the wife. Carbon steel strikes better sparks.

I have switchblades, elephant's toenails, and one Kershaw Barge. All good for their intended purpose. But you should see the absolute junk (or gigantic Bowies) that some people carry for "fighting knives."

For one, the last knife fight you probably saw was in a retrospective of "The West Side Story." Oh, there are knife attacks, but magazines like TK make it sound like duels are fought daily. I polished a C.U.T. 4.0 and like Leonidas said, try and "molon labe."

There's a simple way to begin your selection. If the knife has been in a movie, don't bother buying it. The director used it for visual effect, you need a cutting tool.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In Columbus, OH today some evil nasty muslime ran into a bunch of people with his car then got out and attacked the people with a butcher knife or something similar. It was no match for the Semi-Auto Firearm that the LEO shot him with.



The Tourist said:


> I can only speak for my trade--people know nothing about knives.
> 
> I carry a folding TOPS Mil-Spie 3.5T, brown handle, black blade. Best EDC ever made. Yes, I've owned folders in the 800 dollar range because as a salesman, I get them wholesale. But nothing beats cobalt steel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> In Columbus, OH today some evil nasty muslime ran into a bunch of people with his car then got out and attacked the people with a butcher knife or something similar. It was no match for the Semi-Auto Firearm that the LEO shot him with.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> I beg to differ on a point. For urban use, black is not always bad. Depending on the environment, black often blends in.


I mis spoke, I meant rural areas. Black is ok in urban areas in my opinion also.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> In Columbus, OH today some evil nasty muslime ran into a bunch of people with his car then got out and attacked the people with a butcher knife or something similar. It was no match for the Semi-Auto Firearm that the LEO shot him with.


Unfortunately I have no knives to fight off a speeding car used as a deadly ramming device.

Again, I think the best initial defense (or survival tactic) is situational awareness.

When a shot was fired in one of our malls, everyone but one guy ran for the nearest exit. The guy who stayed was me. How did anyone know where the shooter actually was and what was an echo? In fact, in rescue situations sometimes the first responder dies, too, because he rushes in with no plan.

Now let me rant on this "soft target" nonsense. Every American should be allowed to carry a weapon anywhere, even on campus. Why do you think nutballs hit movies, dance clubs and colleges? It's because they have "no weapons" policies.

If one of the students would have had a rudimentary Smith .38 SPL J-frame when the attacker jumped out of his car, the supposed jihadist would have been shot instantly. Instead a stupid and unconstitutional rule got eight people sliced up--for nothing.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> When a shot was fired in one of our malls, everyone but one guy ran for the nearest exit. The guy who stayed was me. How did anyone know where the shooter actually was and what was an echo? In fact, in rescue situations sometimes the first responder dies, too, because he rushes in with no plan.


In a mall situation I would think getting to the nearest exit probably *is* the best initial response for a variety of reasons. With multiple exits chances are you won't run into the shooter, and if there are multiple shooters covering all exits you are probably screwed either way.

Plus if there are other sheeple heading for the same exit ahead of you they will probably get shot first if there is a gunman there and you can change your plan, might want to check to make sure some other sheeple actually get the doors open and escape before getting trapped or even trampled to death in a tight narrow space with a locked door, just in case.

In addition the folks that stay could easily be held for 8 or 10+ hours by police if they stick around until the mall is surrounded/sealed, which is another thing many would want to avoid most especially if there is an active killer or two running around inside.

A recent mall lunatic (I think it was the muslim nut that ran around stabbing people) resulted in many bystanders getting out asap and driving away, then reporting their story to police hours later at their convenience. The ones that didn't run were held for over 10 hours in the mall by police.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Everything I own is coyote or dry earth. Everything. However, even without molle, as is the case with my Eberlestock bags, it looks "ruggedized" at best. To offset that, I just picked up a Camelbak HAWG with laser (subtle) molle in black to better blend in a city environment. Of course, "blending" is a relative term but at least it doesn't make me stand out as a shooter, camper, outdoorsy, "capable" type. I never want to look like the guy that should get the first bullet when some 'aloha snackbar' f-tard starts his killing spree!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I mis spoke, I meant rural areas. Black is ok in urban areas in my opinion also.





Hemi45 said:


> Everything I own is coyote or dry earth. Everything. However, even without molle, as is the case with my Eberlestock bags, it looks "ruggedized" at best. To offset that, I just picked up a Camelbak HAWG with laser (subtle) molle in black to better blend in a city environment. Of course, "blending" is a relative term but at least it doesn't make me stand out as a shooter, camper, outdoorsy, "capable" type. I never want to look like the guy that should get the first bullet when some 'aloha snackbar' f-tard starts his killing spree!


And that's kind of a problem possible with coyote and earth tone bags. Are you a hunter (possible gun) or military (possible gun + experience). I don't think there is any definitive answer. So, multiple bag choices. 
But on the subject, in my humble opinion, it's the morale patches that scream more than anything to me. A wally world camo bag or jansport book bag, even in camo, don't grab my attention as much as morale patches on a bag of some sort.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My normal EDC bag is a 20+/- year old JanSport Blue and Tan pack. One of the pockets/zipper finally ripped a year or so ago but I still carry it. 

In my truck I got some "sho'nuff tactical mambo-jambo shit" should I need it. 

I'm rarely far from my truck.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> Everything I own is coyote or dry earth. Everything. However, even without molle, as is the case with my Eberlestock bags, it looks "ruggedized" at best.


I think thats your best bet if your trying to carry some stuff and want to fly under the radar with the least amount of detection. I own several "book bag" type looking bags in Coyote Tan and Earth Tone Drab Green (not sure what youd technically call that color...but dirty faded olive drab) just for such situations. In fact almost everything in my BOB is packed in such "mini bags" to keep my gear organized and to allow me to have something to carry stuff in should I need one. I dont think its neccissarily the color of the bag as much as it is the style of bag thats gonna draw the most attention. Obviously if its International Orange or Neon Green your gonna stick out like a sore thumb. Your typical book bag style of bag doesnt rate a second thought, but that tactical looking fold out molle bag as functional as it may be screams "Operator" or probably more accurately, "Operater Wanna Be", that might have something of "real value" worth taking regardless of the color it is! How you wear that bag is gonna give someone clues too. If you casually have it over one shoulder that sends one signal but if its over both, that sends another signal. How much it weights to will give someone clues as to your intentions as well. A light weight bag with a couple changes of clothes looks a lot different than one thats heavy from a few dozen loaded mags, hanging off you. I think its a lot more than just a color issue...I think style is just as important as well as how its being carried and used...its the little things that kill!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Definitely how you present yourself says a lot (or hides a lot).
The more casual you look, the less threatening you appear. Unfortunately, all my current gear is in good shape, most with molle attachments, and pouches attached. So going on vacation to Orlando this Christmas I need to seriously rethink what my edc bag looks like. Especially at the mouse's house.
They don't allow rope, duct tape or knives there, by the way....


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Just cover whatever you have with the ole black garbage bag. Urban camo.


This is probably one of the best ideas. Fact is when the sun goes down it will be very dark without power, and black would probably be one of the best color options out. Black garbage bags would be a light weight and quick way to cover lighter clothing (plus waterproof).

Dirt or mud is also an option outside of a concrete jungle. In horror movies the victim always runs off into the woods wearing a white or bright colored shirt while fleeing the killer/s. I always want to yell "Roll in the dirt so you aren't so easy to spot!".

Course the above would be aimed at camoflauge, it might also make one appear to be odd or a nut case which may be a good thing during the initial stages where predators are looking for easy victims.


----------

